# Another Poolish Bread Mix



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 25, 2021)

One of the ladys here asked if i could make this kind of bread, she would buy them.

Yeeeeeup

Poolish mixed and fermented overnight. From the book flour/water/salt/yeast







Mixed the poolish with the main flour, buld rise for 3 hours, now divide/fold and form.













These are the bannetons i use for high hydration dough.






Both covered and final rise for 2 hours or until doubled.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 25, 2021)

that does no look like my banneton...I have one of the natural woven things.  what is this one you have here?  do you use it on all SD?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 25, 2021)

First one.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 25, 2021)

sandyut said:


> that does no look like my banneton...I have one of the natural woven things.  what is this one you have here?  do you use it on all SD?



*Bulka Banneton Bread Proofing Basket Brotform Spruce Wood Pulp 9 inch - Non-Stick Round Dough Proving Bowl Boule Container for Bread Making Sourdough Artisan Loaves, Made in Germany.

I have those wound ones too.




*


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 25, 2021)

Second
Same mix but they sure are different.


----------



## robrpb (Jul 25, 2021)

Very nice looking bread. Great job. I have been looking at your other bread threads as you post them and I am encouraged to learn and start baking bread.

Rob


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2021)

You've become quite the Baker, Rick! Were all the loaves baked in Cast Iron?...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks JJ

Yes i use 2 diff lodge cast.
6qt dutch






Lodge cast combo cooker, 5qt






And a 4.5qt enamaleware


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2021)

Your getting pretty good at this Rick!
Gonna have to get you an apron!!
Don’t want to get flour on your clothes.
Al


----------

